

Thailand Won't Make You Happy - captk
http://rebelceo.com/thailand-wont-make-you-happy/

======
wbeange
I've heard Chang Mai in northern Thailand has an awesome expat community with
good wifi and communal office spaces. Sounds pretty good to me!

